# Virginia surf fishing..rookie help needed



## zx6rman96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Going down to Norfolk to see a friend of mine, thought I'd do some surf fishing while i'm there. What are some of the rigs I can make for shark? What types of baits should I use? Still new to surf fishing but love it after i landed a 2.5 ft hammerhead of the beach of panama city florida. what a rush. Maybe a little bit of luck, but still. Just want to make the odds a little better this time and fish with the right gear. If shark are not in the area what other types of fun runnin fish are around....just looking for catch and release. Any bat rays? Any info would be appreciated! Thanks again


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

whenya coming?

Lots of possibilities out there right now - drum, trout, spot, croaker, flounder, bluefish, etc...

Rockfish season opens oct 4.

A simple answer to you question would be rig with a bottom rig for small to medium fish, using bloodworms, squid, crab, and cut bait. For larger fish, rig a fish finder rig, fish with larger pieces of cut bait and crab.


----------



## zx6rman96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I will be there sep28- oct 4. What exactly is a fish finder rig. I've heard people talking about those. Like I said, Its all catch and release for us..so preferably I'd like to be fishing for the bigger fish, or somthing that will fight nice. I seen on somone else's post they were using SPAM for bait...i thought that was hilarious, I just have to try..can't hurt right!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

the fishfinder is the part that holds the weight. Here's the whole set up, see notes below










-Replace plastic sleeve with barrel swivel
-use no more than 4-6" of mono leader - NOT 15-24"
-Use bigger hook (circle hook!)
-Google is an amazing thing.....


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

Dr. Bubba said:


> the fishfinder is the part that holds the weight. Here's the whole set up, see notes below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so the point of the barrel swivel/plastic sleeve is to let the hook move around without the weight of the sinker holding it one place?

when using the barrel swivel, i assume you put the line thru one of the eyelets?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

kinggargantuan said:


> so the point of the barrel swivel/plastic sleeve is to let the hook move around without the weight of the sinker holding it one place?
> 
> when using the barrel swivel, i assume you put the line thru one of the eyelets?


Well, kind of. The swivel acts as an endstop for the plastic sleeve. The sleeve allows line to be paid out from where the weight is without having the fish feeling the weight. Fish can be finnicky about feeling weight and will spit the hook and run. If you put live bait on there, it allows it to swim around instead of being nailed to the bottom of the water.

The barrel swivel simply attaches the leader to the fishing line.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*just say no to plastic*

lemme know if your using the plastic sleave...I'll make sure I'm at least 200 yards away.

The cheap plastic sleaves will be ok to use on a tube ride...but not on the beach...they tend to snap...cause they are soft plastic. Use a 100+lbs snap swivel to connect the sinker to the FF rig...trust me...folks around ya will be safer


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dr. Bubba said:


> whenya coming?
> 
> Lots of possibilities out there right now - drum, trout, spot, croaker, flounder, bluefish, etc...
> 
> ...


Dr Bubba is right on but dont forget the Carolina rig. Instead of using a pyramid sinker use an egg sinker. This will allow your rig to roll with the current. make sure you are not fishing in a large crowd.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*please excuse the crude art*

Here's what I use.........










Joining 100lbs to the 40 lbs shock sounds like over kill...but I hate losing fish...which is due to a worn end of the shock leader. The 100lbs adds a little more security when the line rubs the fish's gills or scales .

The Bead is after the metal snap swilvel so the sinker does not ride up your shock knot...causing a jam..and loosing a fish.

Notice the short leader between the hook and the barrel swivel, this prevents the helicoptoring effect.

I am no where near a professional fisherman, but I have lost a many a fish, but fishing around them ole salts will teach you a lesson or two.


----------

